# Footed badge question



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

Has anyone seen a “the world “ footed badge before? Wondering if they exist? @barneyguey


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 27, 2022)

Here is mine:


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 1702720



Okay mystery solved! Now I need to find one…lol


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 1702720



Thanks bud for the quick response!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 27, 2022)

Here's one I have with paint


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

barneyguey said:


> Here's one I have with paint
> 
> View attachment 1702727



Sweet one! Thanks, got any others laying around? Thanks


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2022)

I had one. It's in the middle.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

catfish said:


> I had one. It's in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 1702736



You don’t anymore?


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 27, 2022)

Sorry, that's the only footed one I have. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 27, 2022)

catfish said:


> I had one. It's in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 1702736



Hey Catfish, I'll take the Wyeth and DeSoto badges. 🙃


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> You don’t anymore?



I sold it a long time ago.


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2022)

barneyguey said:


> Hey Catfish, I'll take the Wyeth and DeSoto badges. 🙃



Sorry. They sold at Memory Lane. Years ago.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

So I guess I’m on a quest to find a footed the world badge for my’37 c model project I got from @mrg


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 27, 2022)

Here you go.  🤣

It doesn't come with a bike though.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/144720248932?campid=5335809022
A nuther one. 









						Schwinn World Brass Bicycle Head tube Badge #001A  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for  Schwinn World Brass Bicycle Head tube Badge #001A at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Here you go.  🤣
> 
> It doesn't come with a bike though.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/144720248932?campid=5335809022



Thanks for looking out, but not footed! Have few of those already! Appreciate it though…


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 27, 2022)

You must not hang out on Facebook then. It's said that if you tickle them on their backs they grow little feet.


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2022)

Just look in the “Badge Book”!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2022)

Thread '1936 1937 1938 footed Schwinn world badge for Auto-Cycles et cetera' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...world-badge-for-auto-cycles-et-cetera.160839/


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

It’s already been figured out! Thanks guys! Forgot I have those books….lol


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

mrg said:


> Just look in the “Badge Book”!View attachment 1702897



Last night you also said you didn’t know..🤔


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Thread '1936 1937 1938 footed Schwinn world badge for Auto-Cycles et cetera' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...world-badge-for-auto-cycles-et-cetera.160839/
> 
> 
> Oops. Not The World, but a cool footed badge that may be available if you're looking.



No that is badge I’m looking for


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> No that is badge I’m looking for



I edited it. I thought I posted the link to a Royal footed badge I found.


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2022)

Ck the text, I said definitely footed ( and said it in the ad also ), wasn't sure if their was a footed Admiral !


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I edited it. I thought I posted the link to a Royal footed badge I found.



Hahahaha, thanks just hit up ted , and just responded that he doesn’t! Thanks though bro!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ck the text, I said definitely footed, wasn't sure if their was a footed Admiral !



Gotcha, thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2022)

Lincoln

https://www.ebay.com/itm/374278090894?campid=5335809022


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Lincoln
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/374278090894?campid=5335809022



Have bunch of those already, and top holes blown out…appreciate the looking out..


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

Need the world for my c model project…


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

Badge found, thanks everyone! Love ya


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

Cabe is cool!!!


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 27, 2022)

Footed? Please define….


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 27, 2022)

This?


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

No, badge is upside down! Look at bright green world in earlier post and bottom has feet, sorta..


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

mrg said:


> Just look in the “Badge Book”!View attachment 1702897



Look at bottom of this badge..


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

As far as I know was one year only…37


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

Bottom of badge isn’t round..


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> Footed? Please define….


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1702994
> View attachment 1702993



Thought that’s what I said….haha


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2022)

Pic is worth a thousand words especially on the CABE!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 28, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> As far as I know was one year only…37



That's what I've found also.


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 28, 2022)

I have a “W” serial number 1936-37 Schwinn Roadster all 












original with the rounded bottom badge?


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2022)

Any World decal on the downtube?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2022)

Jon Olson said:


> I have a “W” serial number 1936-37 Schwinn Roadster all View attachment 1703104
> 
> View attachment 1703106
> 
> ...



1938 serial…….?


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 28, 2022)

No decals, no darts,1936 crank, maybe an old frame restoration? The red paint is the only paint on the frame







, and no over spray?


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 28, 2022)

Wrong chaingaurd, probably an old pieced together resto


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 4, 2022)

Footed  World badge? 1937!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 4, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Footed  World badge? 1937! View attachment 1706702
> 
> View attachment 1706700



Sweet bike! Does it say it on the down tube? Like to see a pic if it does!


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 4, 2022)

It’s sorta still there…


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 4, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> It’s sorta still there…View attachment 1706857



Loving that color combo….


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 4, 2022)

original to my 1939 motorbike


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 4, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> original to my 1939 motorbike
> View attachment 1706872
> 
> View attachment 1706873



Love that color combo also


----------

